# 6D Mag mod and 4D Mag mod



## Pokerstud (Nov 22, 2006)

I have one of each, and am considering turning them into a super torch. The 6D should be a no brainer:

(6) CTA 12000mAH 'D' rechargables
Borofloat / UCL lens
metal reflector
Pelican 3854 HOLA

correct?

4D mod:

I don't know. I have heard of the 5C in a 4D mod, that's 6V. What is the best lamp to use in that, other than a mag numstar, maybe a Carley 1499p?
This is where I need some thoughts.
Thx.


----------



## nickz (Nov 22, 2006)

I am not sure if it will fit but 6 subc's in the 4d mag would be super for a wa1274 or pelican 3854 HOLA.


----------



## rscanady (Nov 22, 2006)

Pokerstud said:


> I have one of each, and am considering turning them into a super torch. The 6D should be a no brainer:
> 
> (6) CTA 12000mAH 'D' rechargables
> Borofloat / UCL lens
> ...


----------



## nickz (Nov 22, 2006)

What is the runtime on the 6d? I figure it has to be in the area of 2.5-3 hours with the ROP high bulb.....


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 22, 2006)

The 6D appeals to me because it's a very easy mod, a very bright mod, great run time with the CTA's, and if needed, a lethal club.


----------



## nickz (Nov 22, 2006)

Lethal club it is for sure. I have one sitting here next to me now that has never been used since I discovered a surefire M4 several years ago. Now it really never sees use after my hotwire mags in 3d and under. 

This 12000mah rig really has my wheels turning though..... Where are you buying these cells if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jwl (Nov 22, 2006)

Pokerstud - I have both lights you are talking about. You are correct on the 6D, mine has a FM LS metal reflector.

On the 4D I am running (4) of the CTA's and a 1183 bi-pin bulb with a LOP metal reflector. The 4D setup is actually my favorite at this time, my ROP HI bulb exploded a while back and I am running the LO bulb in the 6D right now.

I'm actually thinking about building another 4D just like what I already have.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Nov 22, 2006)

nickz said:


> Where are you buying these cells if you dont mind me asking?


 
I have seen a few references to this source for the CTA cells:

http://www.thomas-distributing.com/cta-d-rechargeable-batteries.php

-Bill


----------



## nickz (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reference. That is actually just a bit cheaper than I had expected which does not happen too often :laughing: .


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 22, 2006)

6 sub C cells might fit in a 4D. Check out post 14. jwl's solution looks very good.


----------



## nickz (Nov 22, 2006)

I think they will just fit in a 4D. The c solution for me is easy as my brother is a machinist by trade and can do just about anything I need him to do for lights. There are some things he cannot do on his mill and lathe though that others here seem to do within the cost/time ratio. I assume that is due to CNC which we do not have (soon though ;-) ). Just an old bridgeport mill and an older german lathe from the early 40's for his big stuff in oil field service and a smaller newer 4' bed lathe that I am "allowed" to work on :laughing: .


----------



## swampgator (Nov 23, 2006)

According to what I've found:
A NiMH D Cell measures 60 mm in length. 
A NiMH Sub C Cell measures 43 mm. 
So doing a little math I came up with 6 Sub C cells equaling 258 mm, 
while 4 D cell would equal 240. So 6 Subs are only 18 mm longer than 4D.

I'm guessing if you pull the spring and play around with the tail cap you could fit 6 Sub C cells in there.


----------



## nickz (Nov 23, 2006)

YES!! :rock:


----------



## swampgator (Nov 23, 2006)

Really feeling frisky? How 'bout some NiMH 4/5 Sub Cs?
You could stuff 7 of them (overall length 238 mm) in the same space 4 D cells occupy. Possibly an eighth cell if you play with tail cap.


NiMH 4/5 Sub Cs


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 11, 2007)

^ how many could you stuff into a 6d? :naughty:


----------



## swampgator (Nov 11, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> ^ how many could you stuff into a 6d?


 
8 Sub Cs with a little wiggle room, possibly 9th if you play with the spring. 10 4/5 Sub C's, 11 with spring work.

Nice to see my links don't work anymore.


----------



## f1rchifi (Nov 18, 2007)

Just got a late version Mag 6D. Anyone know why the barrel diameter was made smaller? My spare head assemblies don't fit anymore even my tailcap with ring doesn't fit. Is this true also with the 3D, 4D etc?


----------



## swampgator (Nov 18, 2007)

The dimensions changed somewhat in the late 80s/early 90s when Mag went to "C" and "D" serial numbers. The old non letter serial bodies were internally a bit bigger. Never heard anything about old and new parts not heads not being compatible.


----------



## Jenova (Nov 18, 2007)

Pokerstud we got an update ???
busting to see whats going on as i got a 6d in bits just sitting here waiting for modding


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 19, 2007)

Jenova said:


> Pokerstud we got an update ???
> busting to see whats going on as i got a 6d in bits just sitting here waiting for modding



WOW, just saw this thread and had totally forgot that I started it, seems like so many moons ago, LOL. AT one time I did have (4) 6D Mags. I ran a ROP HOLA ( Pelican 3854 ), borofloat lens, medium stippled reflector, and (6) CTA 1200mAH batts from Thomas Distributing. They were standard ROP brightness, I guess around 600L, which was very bright. They had great run time with these batts ( can't remember exactly how long ), but they were very heavy, as can be expected. The form factor was just to big and bulky. The good thing about the 6D is its simplicity in build. No special battery holder needed.

FM currently has the dual function reflectors for sale in custom B/S/T in SMO and MOP, as well as borofloat lens. The Pelican 3854's are a little rare right now as a false scare ( Pelican was going to discontinue the Big D flashlight ) put a purchase run on them .

Another option is to get some bi-pin WA1111 and a bi-pin t0 PR adapter from FM, which he has right now. 

Over the past year I sold all of them and went back and forth with lights. I currently have a 2D ROP, and I just bought the last 8AA-2D light from FM, which will run a WA1164 for about 1500L.


----------



## sb_pete (Nov 20, 2007)

hmmm, you know I've got a few 4D's laying around too. what about sticking 2 FM 6aa-2D adapters back to back with a magnet between them or something (I think that charging port stops them from being stackable normally) and running one O' them 100w Osram bulbs? 

Of course, that would still cost ~$100 just for 2 adapters and a kiu bi-pin and you could get a FM 12aa-3d already made and nicely machined with a heatsinked bi-pin already put together for $153 w/ shipping...

Hmm, 4D just seems really expensive to mod. maybe 2p9s AA or 4p3s 17500 for looooooong run time mag85, but the batteries alone would cost an arm and a leg.


Oh well, they'll be nice to cut down to 2D one of these days though.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another option 4D with tailcap mod, remove spring, remove anodizing on bottom, insert 4 emoli cells= 16.8vbat fresh charge 14.8v nominal and run 62138 100w, 64610 50w once bat <15v, 64623 100w on hot charged pak.


----------

